# OFFICIAL WORK OUT THREAD



## WOODIE13

What did you do today work out related?


----------



## Danuwoa

I picked up a bunch of channel iron and put it in a band saw and cut to various lengths and moved the pieces where they needed to go.  That’s all today but it ain’t nothin.


----------



## Danuwoa

Well that’s not quite right.  Also put said pieces of channel iron in a vice and cranked it down tight while I coped it with a matabo and then used a grinder to grind the burrs off.  Again, stuff I do all the time but it is physical.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Danuwoa said:


> Well that’s not quite right.  Also put said pieces of channel iron in a vice and cranked it down right while I coped it with a matabo and then used a grinder to grind the burrs off.  Again, stuff I do all the time but it is physical.


I carried a couple loads of big heavy rocks to line a drainageway. I felt pretty worked out by the time I was done.


----------



## Danuwoa

NCHillbilly said:


> I carried a couple loads of big heavy rocks to line a drainageway. I felt pretty worked out by the time I was done.


Yes sir.  Toting something heavy is work.


----------



## 1eyefishing




----------



## naildrvr

I workout side.....

Also, ive had my 4-year-old all day today.... That'll keep you on your toes. Jesse James went ahead and got him a shot of energy first thing this morning


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I got up and walked about 1300 steps to sit in a meeting until 12p.  

Then I walked to a bar and had a sammich and tea.  

then I walked outside, caught an Uber and rode to the airport.  

Then I walked from one end of the airport to the other.  The gate the most distance from the curb where I was dropped off.

Now I am sitting in an uncomfortable seat waiting to board a plane back home.

I'm tired


----------



## RatherB

Wife and I got a good workout last night


----------



## mark-7mag

I already feel healthier just by reading all the helpful advice in here


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80

1.5 mile on the elliptical…light chest and tri ‘s…have an early tee time tomorrow and will walk the 18


----------



## oldfella1962

Kettlebell overhead presses & inclined (feet elevated) pushups. I'm in between sets & watching *The Wire *on DVD as I write this.

Tomorrow morning is 30 minutes of rucksack walking.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80

oldfella1962 said:


> Kettlebell overhead presses & inclined (feet elevated) pushups. I'm in between sets & watching *The Wire *on DVD as I write this.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is 30 minutes of rucksack walking.



Love The Wire…

Here comes Omar


----------



## mark-7mag

@NCHillbilly and I played 18 holes of golf at the Kuntry Club.. Afterwards we met up with @Throwback in the sauna to sweat out all the Reebs that were had


----------



## NCHillbilly

mark-7mag said:


> @NCHillbilly and I played 18 holes of golf at the Kuntry Club.. Afterwards we met up with @Throwback in the sauna to sweat out all the Reebs that were had


I didn't know I was supposed to bring a towel. Sorry.


----------



## mark-7mag

mark-7mag said:


> @NCHillbilly and I played 18 holes of golf at the Kuntry Club.. Afterwards we met up with @Throwback in the sauna to sweat out all the Reebs that were had


It got really awkward when John Boy Walton walked in


----------



## oldfella1962

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Love The Wire…
> 
> Here comes Omar
> View attachment 1172322



You mean there goes Omar! RIP Michael K. Williams.   He died relatively recently at age 54 of a drug overdose.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80

oldfella1962 said:


> You mean there goes Omar! RIP Michael K. Williams.   He died relatively recently at age 54 of a drug overdose.



That’s right…been a few years since I seen it… That and Omar coming yo!! Yeah I saw that…he was a very talented actor…


----------



## oldfella1962

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> That’s right…been a few years since I seen it… That and Omar coming yo!! Yeah I saw that…he was a very talented actor…



Williams was great in Boardwalk Empire too.


----------



## sinclair1

Did the standard 3 miles with pup in tow after work. He is getting faster each time. 
15k steps at work. Need to get the cardio going.


----------



## sinclair1

Half mile each time I go to the other side of the plant. I walk it most times and bike the others. 

No fatso Taylor Dunn cart for me!


----------



## ClemsonRangers

some weights
walked 7 miles is what garmin says


----------



## sinclair1

Anyone do a heavy workout in the morning? My neighbor hits the road bike at 6am. I can’t seem to get moving early even though I am early riser.


----------



## mark-7mag

sinclair1 said:


> Anyone do a heavy workout in the morning? My neighbor hits the road bike at 6am. I can’t seem to get moving early even though I am early riser.[/QUOTE
> The morning is the only time I can work out with my schedule. I feel good all day when I do. I was at the gym at 6:15 this morning and back at the house at 7:20.


----------



## splatek

@ddd-shooter another workout thread...


----------



## Danuwoa

sinclair1 said:


> Anyone do a heavy workout in the morning? My neighbor hits the road bike at 6am. I can’t seem to get moving early even though I am early riser.


Super early is the only time I have.  Four o’clock in the mornin for me.  It really ain’t bad once you get going.  I like bein up way early by myself too.  It suits my jerky antisocial nature.


----------



## oldfella1962

sinclair1 said:


> Anyone do a heavy workout in the morning? My neighbor hits the road bike at 6am. I can’t seem to get moving early even though I am early riser.



Before I retired in November 2021 I did my cardio at the gym Around 0600 or so. 
Thus I had to get up around 0530. The best way for me was launching myself out of bed when that alarm goes off. If you dawdle & hesitate, you might be tempted to get back in bed. I could have done my cardio at the gym after work, but traffic was too heavy.


----------



## sinclair1

Day one of no meat. It’s hard to get started but not so bad after a week. Walked without the dog and picked up the pace over 4 miles.


----------



## oldfella1962

sinclair1 said:


> Day one of no meat. It’s hard to get started but not so bad after a week. Walked without the dog and picked up the pace over 4 miles.



Why no meat? Are you getting protein from fish, or yogurt, or what?


----------



## sinclair1

oldfella1962 said:


> Why no meat? Are you getting protein from fish, or yogurt, or what?


Raw spinach and nuts. I will add sardines eventually.


----------



## oldfella1962

sinclair1 said:


> Raw spinach and nuts. I will add sardines eventually.



I like uncooked baby spinach in salads and omelets. I don't care for cooked spinach at all, but I love cooked collard greens. Yes, canned sardines are a tasty & convenient source of protein especially when you don't have time or access to cooking. Another non-cooking fish situation is pickled herring in a jar!


----------



## Railroader

I toted two bags of corn at once about 100 yards yesterday...Does that count as workin' out???

Today my back thinks it does... ?


----------



## Ruger#3

Reading this thread plum tuckers me out….need a reeb.


----------



## sinclair1

oldfella1962 said:


> I like uncooked baby spinach in salads and omelets. I don't care for cooked spinach at all, but I love cooked collard greens. Yes, canned sardines are a tasty & convenient source of protein especially when you don't have time or access to cooking. Another non-cooking fish situation is pickled herring in a jar!


 herring is good but they load it with sugar. It has gotten expensive lately so I passed on putting it in the fridge. 


Railroader said:


> I toted two bags of corn at once about 100 yards yesterday...Does that count as workin' out???
> 
> Today my back thinks it does... ?


it counts as active, but you need to go uphill with the bags and repeat 10 times getting faster each rep or your off the wrestling team.


----------



## sinclair1

Salad and 3 miles and 1 mile with pup. Feeling better already.


----------



## earlthegoat2

Railroader said:


> I toted two bags of corn at once about 100 yards yesterday...Does that count as workin' out???
> 
> Today my back thinks it does... ?



Last year all I had was a compact car so when I went to the hunting land I carried two bags of corn about 400 yds to my feeder over a rough trail. 

The first time I brought 4 bags. The next time I brought 1. 

Don’t need to hunt over feed anyway right. 

Now I have this Jeep and I can drive back there. I brought my weed whacker with a tri-blade to blaze some trails and that wore me out worse than an 800 meter sprint. Didn’t even have enough energy to check my cameras. 

Oh yeah.  Workouts. Even though Monday is international chest day for all the bros, it is leg day for me. 

Back squat, front squat, Romanian deadlifts, hip raises, and calf raises.


----------



## ddd-shooter

earlthegoat2 said:


> Last year all I had was a compact car so when I went to the hunting land I carried two bags of corn about 400 yds to my feeder over a rough trail.
> 
> The first time I brought 4 bags. The next time I brought 1.
> 
> Don’t need to hunt over feed anyway right.
> 
> Now I have this Jeep and I can drive back there. I brought my weed whacker with a tri-blade to blaze some trails and that wore me out worse than an 800 meter sprint. Didn’t even have enough energy to check my cameras.
> 
> Oh yeah.  Workouts. Even though Monday is international chest day for all the bros, it is leg day for me.
> 
> Back squat, front squat, Romanian deadlifts, hip raises, and calf raises.


Monday was the same for me.
Today was upper. Bench, tris, bis, ohp. Farmers carry


----------



## earlthegoat2

ddd-shooter said:


> Monday was the same for me.
> Today was upper. Bench, tris, bis, ohp. Farmers carry



Upper for me too.
OHP, BP, BB Row, Tris, DB Row, Bent over last raise,

Tomorrow is bis, abs, tire flips, farmers carry. Kind of a light day for me. Maybe a 3 mile run too. Depends on how I feel.

Take a day off and repeat.  I don’t actually follow a set day by day schedule. It’s just a 4 day rotation.

Do it for 4 weeks then change it up.


----------



## WOODIE13

Mine officially starts September 1st...stay tuned


----------



## ddd-shooter

earlthegoat2 said:


> Upper for me too.
> OHP, BP, BB Row, Tris, DB Row, Bent over last raise,
> 
> Tomorrow is bis, abs, tire flips, farmers carry. Kind of a light day for me. Maybe a 3 mile run too. Depends on how I feel.
> 
> Take a day off and repeat.  I don’t actually follow a set day by day schedule. It’s just a 4 day rotation.
> 
> Do it for 4 weeks then change it up.


Pretty same schedule for me. Today will be cardio.


----------



## earlthegoat2

Home gym pic.  Fabbed the weight tree and bench myself.  Most of my investment is in the DBs. 

Plus some leatherworking I did.


----------



## oldfella1962

earlthegoat2 said:


> Home gym pic.  Fabbed the weight tree and bench myself.  Most of my investment is in the DBs.
> 
> Plus some leatherworking I did.
> 
> View attachment 1173567View attachment 1173568



Yeah you have about every increment made in those DB's!


----------



## ddd-shooter

earlthegoat2 said:


> Home gym pic.  Fabbed the weight tree and bench myself.  Most of my investment is in the DBs.
> 
> Plus some leatherworking I did.
> 
> View attachment 1173567View attachment 1173568


nice setup. I'm lacking in the db department. But I lucked up on a sweet rack with iron and bumpers. 

Tonight was two miles with a 40 lb pack. Good hills too.


----------



## earlthegoat2

ddd-shooter said:


> nice setup. I'm lacking in the db department. But I lucked up on a sweet rack with iron and bumpers.
> 
> Tonight was two miles with a 40 lb pack. Good hills too.



Haven‘t tried weighted running yet. I never wanted to do it again after the military. That was 15 yrs ago.


----------



## Stainlessman

I'm still wondering why you would stop eating meat to get healthy ? Protein is our lifeline. I'm just curious not criticizing. 
In '91 , I stopped eating beef to help correct my weight issue and have never eaten beef since. My cholesterol went to 120 after no beef and has maintaned that
ever since. But for me protien is key for good health. Boiled eggs, fish, chicIn, ham , pork , almonds is all good protien. And venison of course. And walking. 
Walking costs nothing.Ypu can do it pretty much anywhere and the benefits are endless.


----------



## sinclair1

Stainlessman said:


> I'm still wondering why you would stop eating meat to get healthy ? Protein is our lifeline. I'm just curious not criticizing.
> In '91 , I stopped eating beef to help correct my weight issue and have never eaten beef since. My cholesterol went to 120 after no beef and has maintaned that
> ever since. But for me protien is key for good health. Boiled eggs, fish, chicIn, ham , pork , almonds is all good protien. And venison of course. And walking.
> Walking costs nothing.Ypu can do it pretty much anywhere and the benefits are endless.


It’s just my way. I do some things to test my abilities to overcome. I am OCD perfectionist. I will add some seafoods and chicken, but stay off beef until my numbers are where I want them.

I have issues being a slave to anything. The thought of not being able to go one day without dipping is a nightmare for me. I couldn’t imagine being a prisoner to any product. I am on ten years no alcohol and 11 no dipping.

These fastings of doing without are just my way to show myself I am in charge of my brain.

I will figure a way to get myself in the weight room next week.

Mental illness has worked well for me.


----------



## ddd-shooter

earlthegoat2 said:


> Haven‘t tried weighted running yet. I never wanted to do it again after the military. That was 15 yrs ago.


No running. Only hiking


----------



## Stainlessman

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## oldfella1962

ddd-shooter said:


> nice setup. I'm lacking in the db department. But I lucked up on a sweet rack with iron and bumpers.
> 
> Tonight was two miles with a 40 lb pack. Good hills too.



I'm really starting to like ruck walking. I've been doing it for a few months now, since I quit my gym because they messed up my membership when they got bought out by another company - it's a long story.   Regardless, can any business do anything RIGHT anymore? 
Anyway, ruck walking is easy on the joints so that's a plus at age 60. But I might start running a couple of times a week too, just to mix things up & add some variety. 

I never did runs with a weigh vest even when I was in the military - I guess it never occurred to our unit leadership, but since we all had flak vests it would have been some safe, effective training.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80

Been on the exercise train for about a year now…had to shed some poundage..been going well…nothing to strenuous…mainly focusing on cardio and weights second..

Have a cardiologist appointment tomorrow morning…stress test and heart monitor for 2 weeks…had a few episodes that scared the crap out of me..hope to get all that resolved…main focus is to get back to a healthy weight and maintain it


----------



## sinclair1

I have to retire from running. It will be bike and hike. The hikes are too easy here vs Cherokee county. It’s flat so I may have to look into this weighted hike.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80

sinclair1 said:


> I have to retire from running. It will be bike and hike. The hikes are too easy here vs Cherokee county. It’s flat so I may have to look into this weighted hike.



My running days are long gone…now it’s the elliptical machine…


----------



## oldfella1962

sinclair1 said:


> I have to retire from running. It will be bike and hike. The hikes are too easy here vs Cherokee county. It’s flat so I may have to look into this weighted hike.



Rucksacks/backpacks filled with a bag of gravel (for example) and an old blanket for padding is a way to add weight to your hikes. Or spend some money and get heavy vests designed for just this purpose. Lots of videos about this online.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Mixed it up and ran 2.5 hilly miles. Hadn't done nearly enough cardio, so with season fast approaching, we ran.


----------



## earlthegoat2

I mowed a couple of properties today.  The mowing was easy.  Weed eating the drainage ditches was all the cardio I could take today.  

Made some venison, vegetable, and lentil stew and sat.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Lower body today. Squats, deadlift, db walking lunges, sprints


----------



## earlthegoat2

My mesocycle ended last week so I’m starting into something new. Strength training focused. All major compound movements twice per week but alternating modes to prevent overtraining.  

Ie: Bench press vs Close grip bench press, squat vs front squat, deadlift vs Romanian deadlift, OHP with a barbell vs dumbbell presses.

Im at a point where I can only really progress maybe 5-10 pounds on the big lifts every two weeks or so. In another 6 months it will probably be only 5-10
Lbs per month. As such, my process has gotten a bit more complicated. I only really started incorporating periodization in the last 6 months and I thinks it’s helping a lot. I used to plateau and overtrain often but now progression is slower but keeps coming.


----------



## hopper

Always stayed fit working. But turning 50 soon and sil doing all the work I had to start doing something different. The days of looking fit with no effort seem to be over.
Been running on elliptical and doing a few exercises on the bowflex for about yr  mon-fri. Pretty sure I am not getting the best results due to no rest days. Start this today. I will commit to 4 weeks. Also concentrated on eating better more natural type foods. No idea what I'm doing but gonna keep moving.
Mon-Wed-Fri
1.Dumbbell bentover rows
2. Dumbbell Squats
3. Dumbell Bench Press
4. Overhead Shoulder Press
5. Dumbell Deadlift
6. Bicept curls or Tricept (skull crushers)
All done with 25# dumbbells except the bicept and skull crushers 15#
All above 3 to 4 sets of 12 to 15.

Tues-Thurs maybe Sat?
No weights
2 mile elliptical moderate 20 to 25 min.
Sunday - Rest
Any of yall that know training does this seem like a good idea?


----------



## oldfella1962

hopper said:


> Always stayed fit working. But turning 50 soon and sil doing all the work I had to start doing something different. The days of looking fit with no effort seem to be over.
> Been running on elliptical and doing a few exercises on the bowflex for about yr  mon-fri. Pretty sure I am not getting the best results due to no rest days. Start this today. I will commit to 4 weeks. Also concentrated on eating better more natural type foods. No idea what I'm doing but gonna keep moving.
> Mon-Wed-Fri
> 1.Dumbbell bentover rows
> 2. Dumbbell Squats
> 3. Dumbell Bench Press
> 4. Overhead Shoulder Press
> 5. Dumbell Deadlift
> 6. Bicept curls or Tricept (skull crushers)
> All done with 25# dumbbells except the bicept and skull crushers 15#
> All above 3 to 4 sets of 12 to 15.
> 
> Tues-Thurs maybe Sat?
> No weights
> 2 mile elliptical moderate 20 to 25 min.
> Sunday - Rest
> Any of yall that no training does this seem like a good idea?



I'm 60 myself, but even at 50 you definitely need rest days if you are going "all out" whether it's cardio or strength training. However, a "rest day" doesn't mean no exercise at all. Just don't do two days in a row of intense exercise. On your rest days do some cardio or strength training with lighter than normal weights just to keep blood circulating to your muscle cells, and to keep your joints & ligaments lubricated.


----------



## sinclair1

Put in some miles today. Took a no meat detour and put on a rack of ribs for Labor Day.


----------



## hopper

Muscles hurting from Monday weights?
Today 2.5 in 25 min elliptical mid morning. I really don't think I will ever like running, definitely my least favorite thing to do.


----------



## earlthegoat2

hopper said:


> Always stayed fit working. But turning 50 soon and sil doing all the work I had to start doing something different. The days of looking fit with no effort seem to be over.
> Been running on elliptical and doing a few exercises on the bowflex for about yr  mon-fri. Pretty sure I am not getting the best results due to no rest days. Start this today. I will commit to 4 weeks. Also concentrated on eating better more natural type foods. No idea what I'm doing but gonna keep moving.
> Mon-Wed-Fri
> 1.Dumbbell bentover rows
> 2. Dumbbell Squats
> 3. Dumbell Bench Press
> 4. Overhead Shoulder Press
> 5. Dumbell Deadlift
> 6. Bicept curls or Tricept (skull crushers)
> All done with 25# dumbbells except the bicept and skull crushers 15#
> All above 3 to 4 sets of 12 to 15.
> 
> Tues-Thurs maybe Sat?
> No weights
> 2 mile elliptical moderate 20 to 25 min.
> Sunday - Rest
> Any of yall that know training does this seem like a good idea?



You are going to want to increase weight on the easier lifts after a week or two. You don’t have to go all hardcore weight lifting but when folks first start, they progress pretty rapidly at first because your neurological system adapts really fast even before your muscles increase in size.  

IOW, that workout will be too easy after a week or two and you should go up in weight a few times before you enter any type of maintenance program.


----------



## hopper

earlthegoat2 said:


> You are going to want to increase weight on the easier lifts after a week or two. You don’t have to go all hardcore weight lifting but when folks first start, they progress pretty rapidly at first because your neurological system adapts really fast even before your muscles increase in size.
> 
> IOW, that workout will be too easy after a week or two and you should go up in weight a few times before you enter any type of maintenance program.


Thanks for the input. Couple of questions:
1. What do you consider "easier lifts"?
2. Should I increase like 5# per dumbell in two weeks?


----------



## earlthegoat2

hopper said:


> Thanks for the input. Couple of questions:
> 1. What do you consider "easier lifts"?
> 2. Should I increase like 5# per dumbell in two weeks?



Easier would be the more powerful movements. Squats, bench press, rows, deadlifts. 

Yes, only 5 lbs would be best.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Upper body. 
Bench, flies, ohp, curls, tris, bar hangs.

Hit chest super hard and lost momentum through the remaining lifts. Oh well. Feels good to move weight.


----------



## oldfella1962

ddd-shooter said:


> Upper body.
> Bench, flies, ohp, curls, tris, bar hangs.
> 
> Hit chest super hard and lost momentum through the remaining lifts. Oh well. Feels good to move weight.



What is a bar hang? Is that like a chin-up but without actually pulling yourself all the way up? Or is it where you hang and pull your knees up as far as you can?


----------



## earlthegoat2

oldfella1962 said:


> What is a bar hang? Is that like a chin-up but without actually pulling yourself all the way up? Or is it where you hang and pull your knees up as far as you can?



Most people use the bar hang as a spinal decompression stretch after doing heavy squats or deadlifting. It is supposed to get your spinal discs back in alignment. 

It can be done anytime though and feels pretty good.


----------



## Waddams

Compound lifts. Overhead press, back squat, bench press, rows, dead lifts. Have been finding time recently for lunch time gym trips at work, or getting it done in the morning before work. 

Tomorrow will be kettle bell swings, DB curls, lat pull down on the cable machine, and some form of squat. Then elliptical machine. 

I need to do more cardio and stretching though. IT bands are so tight my back hurts sometimes. Has me slower these days because faster movement just plain hurts.


----------



## hopper

9:20am been sitting on the couch for 30 minutes trying to get enough motivation to work out?


----------



## oldfella1962

earlthegoat2 said:


> Most people use the bar hang as a spinal decompression stretch after doing heavy squats or deadlifting. It is supposed to get your spinal discs back in alignment.
> 
> It can be done anytime though and feels pretty good.



 oh I see.


----------



## SLY22

hopper said:


> 9:20am been sitting on the couch for 30 minutes trying to get enough motivation to work out?



Do it hopper! Do it!!
It sucks getting started but a few minutes later it feels so much better!!


----------



## hopper

SLY22 said:


> Do it hopper! Do it!!
> It sucks getting started but a few minutes later it feels so much better!!


Thanks. Knocked it out. Know I can sit on the couch and not feel guilty?


----------



## ddd-shooter

oldfella1962 said:


> What is a bar hang? Is that like a chin-up but without actually pulling yourself all the way up? Or is it where you hang and pull your knees up as far as you can?


I do both. Yesterday, I didn't do any ab work with the hang. Holding body weight, even for just a minute will burn out whatever you didn't get in for arms, lol
I'll do those if I don't do any pull ups


----------



## ddd-shooter

1.5 mile weighted ruck. Slow pace, just trying to stay in the aerobic zone.


----------



## oldfella1962

ddd-shooter said:


> 1.5 mile weighted ruck. Slow pace, just trying to stay in the aerobic zone.



Are you running wearing a ruck? Better be careful! That weight suddenly shifts, and you get off balance you can get injured. Whenever you ruck you should always have one foot on the ground at all times. Walking fast is actually harder than running slow - it uses your hip muscles more, and bottom line it is much safer. 

You may already know all this, but here's a cool article about rucking:

https://www.artofmanliness.com/health-fitness/fitness/the-benefits-of-rucking/


----------



## ddd-shooter

oldfella1962 said:


> Are you running wearing a ruck? Better be careful! That weight suddenly shifts, and you get off balance you can get injured. Whenever you ruck you should always have one foot on the ground at all times. Walking fast is actually harder than running slow - it uses your hip muscles more, and bottom line it is much safer.
> 
> You may already know all this, but here's a cool article about rucking:
> 
> https://www.artofmanliness.com/health-fitness/fitness/the-benefits-of-rucking/


Only walking. Definitely too hard on the body otherwise. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hopper

Off day for weights. Going for 2 miles on the elliptical mid morning.


----------



## oldfella1962

I WISH I could ruck walk today, and perhaps later today (if it's not too hot) I might be able to, but here's the problem, trivial as it sounds: I haven't* pooped *for two days! 

There have been times where I have been out in the neighborhood walking and felt "the call of nature" and barely made it home in time! I live in the land of subdivisions - I can't just duck into the woods. And I'm not going to knock on a stranger's door and ask to use the bathroom especially for a very NASTY #2.  
Yes I eat plenty of fiber, but I go through periods of really struggling with constipation. And when I do finally poop, I have mere minutes to get to a bathroom.


----------



## hopper

Trying to incorporate some better food and eating habits in my diet but not overboard. 
 Breakfast options8:30a.m(300-400 calories) Eggs toast, egg onavocado toast, low cal high protien shake and protein bar. 

Snack before Lunch 10:30a.m. (200-300 cal)options, protien bar or shake after work out, grapes and few cubes of Swiss cheese.

12.30 lunch (300-400 cal)
Protien bar, fish tacos, turkey sandwich, tuna fish.

Snack 2:30 (200-300 cal)
Apple, Swiss and grapes, hand full of nuts

Dinner around 5:00 pm (600-700 cal)
Mostly what ever meat and two vegetables. 

I went to this about a year ago when I hit 195#s. I was able to maintain 175#s my entire life from 25 to 47 by eating a ton of food but sweating my tail off 12-14 hr days working the job. 2 yrs of letting my SIL run the buisness put me on a well deserved 2 yrs of laying around. I am finally back to my normal weight 175 give or take. 
 In my opinion getting a grasp on the eating was the toughest part. I read an article couple of years ago that expressed learning to eat right before getting into an exercise routine. It discussed the importance of breakfast and small snacks in between major meals. I was so use to not eating much of anything during the day then giving into the whole bag of chips or half that cheesecake. I would normally be so hungry by the time I ate I would eat till I felt like popping. Had a big ol boy once say how the heck do you eat all that being you don't look like you have the room,  my wife said "I know if I didn't know him it would be disgusting "? 
 I am getting a little sick of the food I make mostly breakfast so I thought it would be a good place to post some healthier meal and snack options here.
 What yall eatin??


----------



## 1md2b

I'm going to pass on some of the best advice I ever got. Background: In my 20s I was full on board with the pumping iron documentary with Arnold. Working out with at least 3 exercises per body part and 3 sets of each exercise, in the gym for two hrs a day, etc  I'm 6ft 3in and weighed around 260lbs, 12-15% body fat at that time. It was an unsustainable regimen as I'm now about to be 40. Met a guy in his late 50s early 60s in great shape. He said "Do you plan on competing?". Do you plan on getting around good in retirement?" Can you keep up with this stamina forever?" Of course I answered No to all. Then He said "Then why bother with all this?" He said to cut the exercise down to 20 min a day, 3 days a week. Just do the most economical exercises in the least amount of time. Squats, deadlifts, military press. Nothing heavy at all. Run 15 min a day on the off days if you want to. No more curls, leg extensions, back rows, etc. It was the best move I ever made. I don't spend an 1.5 each day in the gym and dread having to devote all that time to it. Once again, it doesn't have to be heavy at all. I dont go over 135lbs on anything. I suspect none of us are competing for aesthetics or strength. Majority of us just want to get around with ease as we get older. I'm down to 235 and feel great. Just a thought for those of  y'all like me who don't want to have to spend an hour or more a day in the gym. Get in and get out. Also make sure you eat supper 2hrs before going to bed, lol.


----------



## hopper

1md2b said:


> I'm going to pass on some of the best advice I ever got. Background: In my 20s I was full on board with the pumping iron documentary with Arnold. Working out with at least 3 exercises per body part and 3 sets of each exercise, in the gym for two hrs a day, etc  I'm 6ft 3in and weighed around 260lbs, 12-15% body fat at that time. It was an unsustainable regimen as I'm now about to be 40. Met a guy in his late 50s early 60s in great shape. He said "Do you plan on competing?". Do you plan on getting around good in retirement?" Can you keep up with this stamina forever?" Of course I answered No to all. Then He said "Then why bother with all this?" He said to cut the exercise down to 20 min a day, 3 days a week. Just do the most economical exercises in the least amount of time. Squats, deadlifts, military press. Nothing heavy at all. Run 15 min a day on the off days if you want to. No more curls, leg extensions, back rows, etc. It was the best move I ever made. I don't spend an 1.5 each day in the gym and dread having to devote all that time to it. Once again, it doesn't have to be heavy at all. I dont go over 135lbs on anything. I suspect none of us are competing for aesthetics or strength. Majority of us just want to get around with ease as we get older. I'm down to 235 and feel great. Just a thought for those of  y'all like me who don't want to have to spend an hour or more a day in the gym. Get in and get out. Also make sure you eat supper 2hrs before going to bed, lol.


I like that advice. Makes feel a bit more confident on the workouts ive been doing. Mainly I just want to keep fit and be healthy.


----------



## sinclair1

Great thread and motivator. Still eating healthy and walking. We just moved so I still need to set up a gym. Only thing that made the move was an inversion table and a few of my wife’s bell weights.
On light work from eye injury so I can’t lift right now.


----------



## mark-7mag

I’ve felt like crap for the last week with sinus/head cold stuff and havnt exercised. Ready to get back at it in the morning


----------



## hopper

2nd week of my plan 3wk day on day off plan. Weights yesterday 2mile elliptical today weights tomorrow.  Feeling a bit sluggish so far but gonna keep moving. Same weights this week but gonna add weight next week. If I feel good about I may keep it up into a 4th week then maybe mix it up with a new plan who knows.
 Those sinus/head junk mark said  sucks been battling with it myself.


----------



## SLY22

hopper said:


> 2nd week of my plan 3wk day on day off plan. Weights yesterday 2mile elliptical today weights tomorrow.  Feeling a bit sluggish so far but gonna keep moving. Same weights this week but gonna add weight next week. If I feel good about I may keep it up into a 4th week then maybe mix it up with a new plan who knows.
> Those sinus/head junk mark said  sucks been battling with it myself.


 
Good job hopper! Keep on keeping on!!


----------



## hopper

Did my 5 compound exercises followed by skull crushers. About an hr later my wife yells down "hey you wanna do a 10 min ab workout" I said sure after a couple smart alec responses. I have feelin it's gonna hurt to laugh tomorrow 
. Them womenz do some hard exercises ?


----------



## mallardsx2

50x5 routine for me leading up to elk trip.

50 minutes of jogging/hiking up down ravine out back.
50 sit-ups
50 push-ups
50 curls (each arm)
50 pull-ups

I do that for a month straight. Never skipping a day. Then I “heal” on the drive out and head up the mountain.

Friends complain when they follow me lol


----------



## oldfella1962

mallardsx2 said:


> 50x5 routine for me leading up to elk trip.
> 
> 50 minutes of jogging/hiking up down ravine out back.
> 50 sit-ups
> 50 push-ups
> 50 curls (each arm)
> 50 pull-ups
> 
> I do that for a month straight. Never skipping a day. Then I “heal” on the drive out and head up the mountain.
> 
> Friends complain when they follow me lol



Elk hunting will wear a man out! Probably one of the most physically demanding types of hunting no doubt - high (thin air) elevations, long distances to hike over rough terrain, lots of meat to pack out if you do get an elk, etc.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Well you guys have further motivated me!  I went to the gym and had the full body checkout done by the trainer.  Boy.  That was depressing.

So, I am getting a trainer for weekly sessions for a while...

Then I ordered a GoRuck pack and some plates to start doing daily walks with...

I have 3 weeks until SD pheasant hunting, and I am going to bust my tail between now and then...

I'll report in periodically...

Thanks for the motivation and also for the feedback on my questions...much appreciated...


----------



## oldfella1962

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Well you guys have further motivated me!  I went to the gym and had the full body checkout done by the trainer.  Boy.  That was depressing.
> 
> So, I am getting a trainer for weekly sessions for a while...
> 
> Then I ordered a GoRuck pack and some plates to start doing daily walks with...
> 
> I have 3 weeks until SD pheasant hunting, and I am going to bust my tail between now and then...
> 
> I'll report in periodically...
> 
> Thanks for the motivation and also for the feedback on my questions...much appreciated...



The next few days will be GREAT for rucking with temps about 10-15 degrees lower than they have been.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80

So does anyone on here have any pre-workout stuff they take, whether it be a drink or pill etc.?? Or do yall just have the motivation and energy to just go in and knock it out? I use a pre-work out powder I mix up.. just curious


----------



## sinclair1

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> So does anyone on here have any pre-workout stuff they take, whether it be a drink or pill etc.?? Or do yall just have the motivation and energy to just go in and knock it out? I use a pre-work out powder I mix up.. just curious


Do you take energy based or vitamin based powder? I have taken some vitamin based but don’t touch the heavy caffeine stuff. I am 54 so I watch my rhythm.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80

sinclair1 said:


> Do you take energy based or vitamin based powder? I have taken some vitamin based but don’t touch the heavy caffeine stuff. I am 54 so I watch my rhythm.



the one I have has caffeine. Not much though I think like 100mg, there are some that has 300mg, One small scoop and in 30 mins I have all the energy I need to workout. But I know a few people who don't use it, they say they don't need it...I was just wondering why they don't need it and I do.. I don't particularly like working out, but I do enjoy the benefits of it. If that makes sense ..probably just answered my own question


----------



## sinclair1

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> the one I have has caffeine. Not much though I think like 100mg, there are some that has 300mg, One small scoop and in 30 mins I have all the energy I need to workout. But I know a few people who don't use it, they say they don't need it...I was just wondering why they don't need it and I do.. I don't particularly like working out, but I do enjoy the benefits of it. If that makes sense ..probably just answered my own question


I knew a guy that had a 1000mg caffeine powder. He was a workout fool, but that would probably kill me.


----------



## oldfella1962

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> So does anyone on here have any pre-workout stuff they take, whether it be a drink or pill etc.?? Or do yall just have the motivation and energy to just go in and knock it out? I use a pre-work out powder I mix up.. just curious



Just coffee!


----------



## bullgator

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> So does anyone on here have any pre-workout stuff they take, whether it be a drink or pill etc.?? Or do yall just have the motivation and energy to just go in and knock it out? I use a pre-work out powder I mix up.. just curious


I take L-arginine as a nitrous oxide booster.


----------



## bullgator

I took some stuff that had creatine in it a couple of years ago. I didn’t want creatine but saw it was in there after I got it so I thought I’d just go ahead and use it. My strength and bulk were almost instantly noticeable, but…………..my kidney numbers went out of range just as fast. Got off it and the numbers returned to normal.


----------



## oldfella1962

bullgator said:


> I took some stuff that had creatine in it a couple of years ago. I didn’t want creatine but saw it was in there after I got it so I thought I’d just go ahead and use it. My strength and bulk were almost instantly noticeable, but…………..my kidney numbers went out of range just as fast. Got off it and the numbers returned to normal.



Your story supports my general health/fitness philosophy: if anything is too "high octane" it's generally bad for your overall health. In other words, fast improvements are not natural nor sustainable. This is especially important when you grow old and being a "stud" isn't even on your radar anymore, and you don't have to meet any mandatory physical fitness standards (such as being in the military).

Here's an example of "natural & sustainable". It's very old-school, which is the point:
In Sardinia (a rugged hilly island country off the coast of Italy) sheep herders eat simple, healthy meals and walk insane distances every day up & down hills. They are about as healthy & active & long-lived as anyone could ever hope to be. An active lifestyle like this (or similar to this) is what humans had been doing for 100,000 years or so until the modern age hit us like a brick to the head.


----------



## hopper

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> So does anyone on here have any pre-workout stuff they take, whether it be a drink or pill etc.?? Or do yall just have the motivation and energy to just go in and knock it out? I use a pre-work out powder I mix up.. just curious


I eat a protein breakfast 20 grams or more 2-300 calories and a 100 calorie 20 gram protien shake and 2 cups coffee about an hr before a workout. I eat a late breakfast 8-8:30 workout around 9-9.30.  Think I am going to order some creatine powder for the shake. I say whatever it takes to get you on a workout go for it.


----------



## hopper

Never liked running or cardio of any kind. Been hitting the elliptical for about a yr know. Started with 1 mile before a workout. Then only ran on my off days 1-2 miles. Hit 3 miles one day about 2 months ago then 3. This Monday 4 miles because I got lost in an album and wasn't paying attention. Tues 1 mile, we'd 3 miles, Thurs 2 miles and today went to run 2 but did 4 in 40 min.
This is probably nothing to you runner's but a huge achievement for me.
Just found out that my daughter has to run 5 miles for her 2nd degree belt in 55 min. Think I am going to spark a competition with her to help her train. She has about 7 months to train for it.


----------



## oldfella1962

hopper said:


> Never liked running or cardio of any kind. Been hitting the elliptical for about a yr know. Started with 1 mile before a workout. Then only ran on my off days 1-2 miles. Hit 3 miles one day about 2 months ago then 3. This Monday 4 miles because I got lost in an album and wasn't paying attention. Tues 1 mile, we'd 3 miles, Thurs 2 miles and today went to run 2 but did 4 in 40 min.
> This is probably nothing to you runner's but a huge achievement for me.
> Just found out that my daughter has to run 5 miles for her 2nd degree belt in 55 min. Think I am going to spark a competition with her to help her train. She has about 7 months to train for it.



So a little faster than a 5 MPH pace? Seven months to train? Piece of cake for any healthy person. Yes that will be fun training with your daughter. It's a privilege IMHO!

I trained with my son getting him ready for Army basic training - which was pushups, situps, and a 2 mile run at the time - and he was on "delayed entry" and he wanted to have one last thing to worry about in basic training. I'm an Army vet myself and I never got that opportunity - I had about two weeks!  

I was smoking him at first, but by the time his ship out to basic date came he was meeting the Army standards and then some.


----------



## hopper

oldfella1962 said:


> So a little faster than a 5 MPH pace? Seven months to train? Piece of cake for any healthy person. Yes that will be fun training with your daughter. It's a privilege IMHO!
> 
> I trained with my son getting him ready for Army basic training - which was pushups, situps, and a 2 mile run at the time - and he was on "delayed entry" and he wanted to have one last thing to worry about in basic training. I'm an Army vet myself and I never got that opportunity - I had about two weeks!
> 
> I was smoking him at first, but by the time his ship out to basic date came he was meeting the Army standards and then some.


Yeah I'm not training all the other physical stuff she has to do but will run with her its abouta three hr non stop activity followed by a four instructor fighting gauntlet. That 4 mile was tough as heck for me but doable


----------



## earlthegoat2

I cycle a pre-workout supplement every 6 weeks. I take 3mg of creatine monohydrate daily.  The reason for cycling it is that your body gets used to it and it no longer works like it used to. It’s not bad for you necessarily.  It is just a waste at that point. The high levels of caffeine found in some pre-workout supplements can be detrimental for certain segments of the population.  Namely, people with hypertension. There are caffeine free alternatives out there. 

The pre-workout consists of beta-alanine, l-citrulline, vitamin complex with a lot of B vitamins, a few specific BCAAs, and some other stuff I can’t remember. I also cycle between caffeine and no caffeine In the pre workout but I drink way too much coffee everyday anyway.   I’ve researched the heck out of pre-workouts and most of them are G-A-R-B-A-G-E.

Basically don’t buy anything with with a “proprietary muscle building complex” or some other similar term. Only buy the ones that tell you straight out what is in them. Most have low amounts of citrulline and beta alanine and I think these two ingredients are very important.

If anyone is interested the two I recommend are Pre-Jym and Pulse. (No affiliation and you should be super skeptical about anyone recommending workout supplements so take this recommendations for what it is)

Creatine has been shown to be very safe and also effective though a small percentage of the population will not see results using it. Creatine may cause kidney test abnormalities. I don’t know what to say about that because I was unaware of this until now. However, high protein diets cause liver abnormalities that exercise scientists say are normal and have no long term effect for most of the population. Many workout enthusiasts are on higher protein diets for obvious reasons.


----------



## oldfella1962

GREAT morning for my ruck walking!   That crisp cool air and leaves all turning color pumps me up and makes me feel like I'm 30 again - my body tries to tell me I'm 60, but I try not to pay it much mind.   Once winter hits I can ruck during the day rather than just the early morning without the heat being an issue.


----------



## earlthegoat2

Went on vacation for a week and then got a mysterious muscle spasm in my upper back that sidelined me for a few weeks.

Got back after it today with a short but vigorous workout.  

4 sets of 10 each is squats, overhead press, and bench press.

Wore me out pretty good but I will get after my posterior chain tomorrow with the same sets and reps of bent over row, Romanian deadlift, and good mornings with 4 sets til failure of pull-ups and maybe some calf raises while I’m at it.


----------



## oldfella1962

earlthegoat2 said:


> Went on vacation for a week and then got a mysterious muscle spasm in my upper back that sidelined me for a few weeks.
> 
> Got back after it today with a short but vigorous workout.
> 
> 4 sets of 10 each is squats, overhead press, and bench press.
> 
> Wore me out pretty good but I will get after my posterior chain tomorrow with the same sets and reps of bent over row, Romanian deadlift, and good mornings with 4 sets til failure of pull-ups and maybe some calf raises while I’m at it.


Mysterious muscle spasms - and related out-of-left-field injuries - are the WORST! You can't figure out what causes them, so you can't take precautions!  A few months ago I wrenched my back just taking off - or maybe putting on - my pants! How can that happen?


----------



## only

earlthegoat2 said:


> I cycle a pre-workout supplement every 6 weeks. I take 3mg of creatine monohydrate daily.  The reason for cycling it is that your body gets used to it and it no longer works like it used to. It’s not bad for you necessarily.  It is just a waste at that point. The high levels of caffeine found in some pre-workout supplements can be detrimental for certain segments of the population.  Namely, people with hypertension. There are caffeine free alternatives out there.
> 
> The pre-workout consists of beta-alanine, l-citrulline, vitamin complex with a lot of B vitamins, a few specific BCAAs, and some other stuff I can’t remember. I also cycle between caffeine and no caffeine In the pre workout but I drink way too much coffee everyday anyway.   I’ve researched the heck out of pre-workouts and most of them are G-A-R-B-A-G-E.
> 
> Basically don’t buy anything with with a “proprietary muscle building complex” or some other similar term. Only buy the ones that tell you straight out what is in them. Most have low amounts of citrulline and beta alanine and I think these two ingredients are very important.
> 
> If anyone is interested the two I recommend are Pre-Jym and Pulse. (No affiliation and you should be super skeptical about anyone recommending workout supplements so take this recommendations for what it is)
> 
> Creatine has been shown to be very safe and also effective though a small percentage of the population will not see results using it. Creatine may cause kidney test abnormalities. I don’t know what to say about that





earlthegoat2 said:


> I cycle a pre-workout supplement every 6 weeks. I take 3mg of creatine monohydrate daily.  The reason for cycling it is that your body gets used to it and it no longer works like it used to. It’s not bad for you necessarily.  It is just a waste at that point. The high levels of caffeine found in some pre-workout supplements can be detrimental for certain segments of the population.  Namely, people with hypertension. There are caffeine free alternatives out there.
> 
> The pre-workout consists of beta-alanine, l-citrulline, vitamin complex with a lot of B vitamins, a few specific BCAAs, and some other stuff I can’t remember. I also cycle between caffeine and no caffeine In the pre workout but I drink way too much coffee everyday anyway.   I’ve researched the heck out of pre-workouts and most of them are G-A-R-B-A-G-E.
> 
> Basically don’t buy anything with with a “proprietary muscle building complex” or some other similar term. Only buy the ones that tell you straight out what is in them. Most have low amounts of citrulline and beta alanine and I think these two ingredients are very important.
> 
> If anyone is interested the two I recommend are Pre-Jym and Pulse. (No affiliation and you should be super skeptical about anyone recommending workout supplements so take this recommendations for what it is)
> 
> Creatine has been shown to be very safe and also effective though a small percentage of the population will not see results using it. Creatine may cause kidney test abnormalities. I don’t know what to say about that because I was unaware of this until now. However, high protein diets cause liver abnormalities that exercise scientists say are normal and have no long term effect for most of the population. Many workout enthusiasts are on higher protein diets for obvious reasons.


Pre jym is good stuff in my book. A little high on the caffeine side. I believe they make non caffeinated as well. Used it for a while and bulked up nicely. Haven’t worked out in years. But I reckon it’s time to get started again.


----------



## hopper

Due to a bicept tendon tear and all that dang Holiday eatin I'm back at it. 2 mile tread mill followed by my light weight compound workout today. Going for 3-4 days a week till speedo season


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

My son's Christmas and birthday present...getting serious here...squat rack, bench, chin ups, and dips...plus dumb bells and a stair climber not pictured...300 lbs. of plates...we are all in getting him ready for football and me back in shape!


----------



## SLY22

KS Bow Hunter said:


> View attachment 1201289
> My son's Christmas and birthday present...getting serious here...squat rack, bench, chin ups, and dips...plus dumb bells and a stair climber not pictured...300 lbs. of plates...we are all in getting him ready for football and me back in shape!


Good deal....yall enjoy!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

SLY22 said:


> Good deal....yall enjoy!


Thanks!  We are getting after it!


----------

